# Price for fresh green beans



## bassmaster17327

I was not able to do a garden this year but I would really like to do some canned green beans. Someone locally is selling green beans by the bushel basket for 1.50 a pound, is that a fair price?


----------



## Twobottom

Sure, its usually $2 per pound here ( roughly )


----------



## PrettyPaisley

Twobottom said:


> Sure, its usually $2 per pound here ( roughly )


Same here.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres

I was selling mine for $2 a pound and 3 pounds for $5.
At farmers market I had to lower my price to $1.50 a pound because that's what the other vendors with beans were selling theirs for.


----------



## donnam

In Hanover, PA there is a company selling 10 lbs for $12.50. They are cut, washed and chilled. We've used them for several years and they are good beans. I can get you the address if you need it.


----------



## iti_oj

I buy them for 1.20 a pound


----------



## arnie

30$ a bushel round here


----------



## Taylor R.

I've seen them for as much as $4 a lb here, so I'd jump on $1.50 if I were in your shoes.


----------



## StaceyS

$3/lb here :-(


----------



## bassmaster17327

donnam said:


> In Hanover, PA there is a company selling 10 lbs for $12.50. They are cut, washed and chilled. We've used them for several years and they are good beans. I can get you the address if you need it.


Hanover PA is about 20 minutes away from me, if you have the address or contact info that would be great


----------



## donnam

Rear of 26 Industrial Drive, Hanover- the phone # is 717-225-5517 or 717-632-1367.


----------



## Marianne

$20.00 per bushel where I go. I really don't know how may#'s are in a bushel.


----------



## tweezle

I just paid $18 a bushel for Jade Green Beans in central PA.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

We must live in "Bean country" $0.99 a pound here - everywhere (other then the grocery stores....closer to $1.50-2 a pound there). In a few more weeks we should be able to get them for $0.79 a pound as EVERYONE will have tons and want to get rid of them.


----------



## Mickey

I Googled how many pounds of green beans in a bushel and the reply is 24 pounds. One of my local farms is charging $24 a bushel for PYO, so $1 a pound.


----------



## suitcase_sally

$ .88/lb at my local grocer. They contract with a local farm. Meijers store.


----------



## Becka03

I get about 15-20 quarts per bushel depending on how small you snap the beans-


----------



## cmd1965

$18.00 for 25 lbs from Restaurant Depot in Charlotte NC


----------



## Reboopie

I picked up 2 bushel for $42.00, I was happy with the price. I have seen them go for much high.


----------



## bassmaster17327

donnam said:


> Rear of 26 Industrial Drive, Hanover- the phone # is 717-225-5517 or 717-632-1367.


I emailed the company and they said their beans have been trimmed so they can not be canned, I replied and said that trimmed beans are fine for home canning and that I was referred to them from a canning/preserving forum. I got this response:

Well then good luck to you. Not sure why canning/preserving forum would direct you, as we only sell &#8220;fresh&#8221;, unless they use our beans to do so? 

Not sure if the guy is being rude or just doesn't understand what I want


----------



## Becka03

I have a friend who worked for Hanover as a teen... they grade the beans as they come in on the truck A,B,C and D ... all I remember him saying was that C and D were babyfood and dogfood quality ... ughhh so glad we grew enough beans for canning for the whole year


----------

